# Warp9A dynamometer data



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> Hello All,
> As you may know, there has been a long-standing discrepancy between the dynamometer data posted on the Netgain website and measurements by Tesseract and zilla dumps from Mike Willmon's Electrabishi as analysed by me.
> George Hamstra has been aware of the problem and therefore ran dynamometer tests on the current production model dubbed Warp9A. He shared the results with me last week. He expressed surprise that the results were different from the old ones. It appears that some prototyped changes got put in to the production model by mistake. I don't know when the change occurred.
> The plot below shows raw RPM vs current at 72 volts for the posted Warp9 data, the new Warp9A data, the measurements previously noted and my model. You can see that the older Warp9 is different from the others.
> ...


Just a comment... I don't even know what I'm supposed to get out of RPM vs Current unless it was at a constant torque which is isn't based on the txt file. So we can see they are different, please go into more detail as to what the differences mean. Is it better? Is it worse? Is it just different?

What do you mean by prototyped changes making it into production by mistake, was it a good mistake, bad mistake?


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> Just a comment... I don't even know what I'm supposed to get out of RPM vs Current unless it was at a constant torque which is isn't based on the txt file. So we can see they are different, please go into more detail as to what the differences mean. Is it better? Is it worse? Is it just different?
> 
> What do you mean by prototyped changes making it into production by mistake, was it a good mistake, bad mistake?


The problem is that the Tesseract and Wilmon data did not include torque measurements. here is a standard Performance graph for the two motors.
George wonders what the comunity wants ... should they offer two models?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> The problem is that the Tesseract and Wilmon data did not include torque measurements. here is a standard Performance graph for the two motors.
> George wonders what the comunity wants ... should they offer two models?


I think I got it now... the motor makes less torque per amp, but higher rpm per volt? So basically it should make similar power, but in a different RPM range?? More than anything it would come down to your gear ratio's to determine if this motor or the old motor would work better for your application?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

A longer power band model would be appreciated I'm sure.

However, if they are going to develop something new to bring to market, I would suggest they develop a Warp9HV...It should have an even higher peak rpm than the Warp11HV!

Dual Warp9HV's would be a great racing setup.


----------

